# [suspend2] Suspend2 Becomes TuxOnIce [OFF]

## Mickael

Je suis peut-être le dernier au courant, mais le projet suspend2 devient TuxOnIce. J'ai lu ceci ici : http://kerneltrap.org/node/8476, et ça date du 3 juillet 2007 cette annonce sur ce site. Mon dieu, je sors de ma grotte   :Laughing: 

Par conséquent, les sources gentoo avec suspend2 répondent désormais au doux nom de 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  eix -s tuxonice
> 
> * sys-apps/tuxonice-userui
> ...

 

voila voila, je suis vraiment à la rue sur ce coup...

Est-ce que suspend-userui et tuxonice-userui sont slotés, --> vous avez déjà fait le saut sur la nouvelle banquise ?

EDIT : le site : http://www.tuxonice.net/

----------

## Temet

Et bah merci car je ne le savais même pas!!!!

Ceci dit, j'en suis encore au 2.6.22 ... quand un kernel marche bah pas la peine d'en changer  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

Oui, je suis sur le tuxonice depuis un bon moment maintenant  :Wink:  Et ça se passe sans soucis, tu peux installer sys-apps/tuxonice-userui et sys-kernel/tuxonice-sources en parallèle des trucs du vieux suspend2, donc pas de problème  :Smile: 

----------

## lejim

Je confirme mon laptop tourne avec les tuxonice sources et l'hibernation marche sans aucun problème.

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *Mickael wrote:*   

> Je suis peut-être le dernier au courant, mais le projet suspend2 devient TuxOnIce. J'ai lu ceci ici : http://kerneltrap.org/node/8476, et ça date du 3 juillet 2007 cette annonce sur ce site. Mon dieu, je sors de ma grotte   

 

Ah ouais, quand même ... Elle est vachement bien ta grotte pour capter Internet. Ok, -->

Comme l'as dit Temet, quand un kernel tourne, pas de raison d'y toucher. Perso, je tourne avec les tuxonice depuis le 2.6.23-r1 dès quelles ont été supportées par ma carte graphique (pas de troll sur ATI ..., qui sait, un jour peut-être)

----------

## nykos

heureusement que t'as fait ce post sinon j'aurai pas capté non plus !

----------

## Temet

Bizarre, j'aurais raté l'annonce dans une GWN ??  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## razer

J'ai aussi découvert récemment que les ebuild avaient changé de nom : je m'étonnais de ne voir jamais de nouvelles releases.

Puis finalement, après un test du 2.6.23-r6, je suis revenu à mon suspend2-2.6.22 : le temps d'hibernation/restauration était quasiment doublé avec le premier.

Sur la Mailing List, l'auteur indique à plusieurs reprises des problèmes de lenteur pour la tâche de compression propres au 2.6.23...

Moi qui voulait changer de matos pour un C2D/P34, je crois que je vais attendre de voir ce que donne le 2.6.24.

----------

## jerep6

Je tourne sur un gentoo-sources, l'hibernation et le suspens-to-ram fonctionnent. Qu'est ce qu'un tuxOnIce peut m'apporter de plus (ou de moins) ?

Aurais je de meilleurs temps de sortie d'hibernation ?

Merci.

----------

## razer

Le 2.6.23-tuxonice-r8 vient de sortir en ~arch

Au premier abord, il semble régler les problèmes de lenteur durant le suspend/resume avec la r6

En second lieu, il plante lamentablement à la restauration, X lancé ou pas...

Je reste à mon 2.6.22   :Confused: 

/EDIT : Réponse à jerep6

 *jerep6 wrote:*   

> Je tourne sur un gentoo-sources, l'hibernation et le suspens-to-ram fonctionnent. Qu'est ce qu'un tuxOnIce peut m'apporter de plus (ou de moins) ?
> 
> Aurais je de meilleurs temps de sortie d'hibernation ?
> 
> Merci.

 

Pouvoir débrancher la prise d'alim (suspend2disk vs suspend2ram), et quelques centimes sur ta facture électrique

----------

## jerep6

 *razer wrote:*   

> Pouvoir débrancher la prise d'alim (suspend2disk vs suspend2ram), et quelques centimes sur ta facture électrique

 

À ce sujet : est ce que le suspend to disk utilise de l'énergie ?

J'ai cru comprendre dans la réponse de Razer que sous linux oui sauf avec TuxOnIce. Je me trompe ? Mais sous windows qu'en est il ?

----------

## gbetous

 *razer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pouvoir débrancher la prise d'alim (suspend2disk vs suspend2ram), et quelques centimes sur ta facture électrique

 

La phrase est juste et précise. On économisera de l'elec en débranchant ! (ou en éteignant l'alim si elle possede un bouton ON/OFF). En effet, avec un appareil de mesure de la conso sur mon ordi, j'ai été étonné de voir que le suspend2ram ne consomme pas plus qu'un suspend2disk. La rafraichissement de la RAM ne "coûte" rien, l'ordi étant en veille.

Le suspend2disk autorise donc un débranchage total, ce que n'autorise pas le suspend2ram.

A titre d'info, le mien en veille consomme 2.5W

----------

## Nicomero

bonjour tout le monde,

Je profite de ce topic pour poser une question de débutant que je suis (en gnu/linux mais surtout en portable);

les sources tuxonice sont elles des gentoo-sources contenant en plus le patch pour l'hibernation, ou y a t il d'autre differences ? Enfin concretement, les sources tuxonice n'ont que plus de patch finallement ?

Si c'est le cas, pour information personnelles, pourquoi les patch d'hibernation ne sont pas comprises d'emblé dans les gentoo-sources ? Peut-être pour ne pas augmenter la taille du noyau ?

----------

## razer

 *Nicomero wrote:*   

> 
> 
> les sources tuxonice sont elles des gentoo-sources contenant en plus le patch pour l'hibernation, ou y a t il d'autre differences ? Enfin concretement, les sources tuxonice n'ont que plus de patch finallement ?
> 
> 

 

Je pense qu'ils sont dérivés des gentoo-sources, ou tout du moins que les patchs propres à gentoo sont aussi appliqués

 *Nicomero wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si c'est le cas, pour information personnelles, pourquoi les patch d'hibernation ne sont pas comprises d'emblé dans les gentoo-sources ? Peut-être pour ne pas augmenter la taille du noyau ?

 

Car le patch tuxonice modifie clairement les sources du noyau, il ne fait pas qu'ajouter des features.

En clair, en prod sur un serveur qui tourne H24, autant se passer d'un truc succeptible de mettre le brin, à forciori si ce truc n'est d'aucune utilité...

----------

## Mickael

Pour info, depuis ce matin vendredi 25 Janvier 2008, sur gentoo-dev est tombée cette annonce :

 *Quote:*   

> [gentoo-dev] Last rites: suspend2 sources and userui   
> 
> 	 Krzysiek Pawlik <nelchael@gentoo.org> 	
> 
> # Krzysiek Pawlik <nelchael@gentoo.org> (25 Jan 2008)
> ...

 

----------

## Temet

Bof, tant que mon noyau marche bien moi... je ne change pas.

----------

